# My friends ignore me



## Cora420 (Dec 8, 2017)

Recently my friends stared to ignore me. They never reply to my messages on our group chat, ignore me in school, never ask me out (I always had to ask them to go out otherwise they wouldn't call me to go with them). I don't know what I did. It's very frustrating to see them having fun and talk about the things I love. What should I do? It's not easy for me to just find new friends because I'm very reserved person, introvert and asocial. I rarely need to talk to people but it still hurts to see the people who were supposed to be your friends just kind of forget your existence.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Find new friends


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

They sound like they may be pretty immature to just ignore you without having a conversation with you. Is there any one of them that you feel you can talk to and ask what went wrong? 

If not, I would suggest moving on. Because any relationship/friendship that doesn’t have good communication was bound to fail anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunkel schatten (Sep 14, 2017)

I have never had any friends. 

To hell with fake people !


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Move on. I've been thru the same thing and i know it is bothersome but it really shows their character more than it does yours.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

They were never really your friends. Move on and stop depending so much on people, because most of them are really ****ed up. Try to find people that really care about you. Good Luck.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

This will sound like I'm painting the situation as your fault - I'm not. 

Quiet people who don't talk all that much in general will often, even typically, be ignored. People make a lot of assumptions about us, that we won't go to that movie, or that we aren't interested in what they have to say, or that we don't want to socialise. It comes from stereotyping.

That being said, your friends blatantly ignoring you isn't fair at all. I agree with the others here that have said you should try and find new friends. If you'd like, consider yourself somebody who currently has no friends at school, because these people aren't fitting the role. So long as you're not a dick to others, you can only go up from here. Try and talk to people you don't find intimidating as a starting point. Try and find common interests, and make the effort to build that friendship and others.


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

When you will leave school, you'll realize that you literally were friends with them just because you saw them 7 days a week. I had a best friend in high school. I haven't talk to her since graduation...and we had a lot in common. I also made a friend there who is just like me in a lot of ways, we talk every day to this day.

Genuine friends wouldn't act like that. Really, try to find new friends...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

That might have to do with the fact that you are reserved. They think you are ignoring them, not the other way around. Maybe you did something a while ago like take a long break without talking and hanging out and now they think you gave up on them. Ask to hang out with them, call them. It's kind of tough when you're reserved, it feels like you lost everything. I have a couple of pals from a group therapy and I don't hang out with them out of the program but in my heart we still are pals and can hang out in our next program! You can make pals anywhere even at school or work, you don't have to hang out every month but at least you can feel closer than strangers when you work or go to school! Just talk to them about the work or the school subjects if you're in the same class and pretty soon you've got a pal!

I know about having to initiate a hang out or feeling like you always have to ask them out but think about it, that's the way it is. Initiating anything by yourself is how you get stuff rolling. Why wait around even though you care so much, you have to show them you care by asking them out and providing adventures you can overtake together. I bet that's how they all do it, why do we seem to feel such a bad feeling when we have to initiate stuff? It should be a good feeling that shows our friends/pals that we care about them. Didn't you also feel good when they initiate events and ask you to join? So? There's no reason you can't do it yourself, go on and ask them! Yeah no problem if they say no, they might be busy or shy or maybe cautious cuz they don't know what's gotten into you as they remember you as reserved not outgoing.

See you said it works out when you initiate stuff! Well feel good about yourself and keep doing that and then they will initiate something and that's how it goes I guess. Make sure you always go to nice social places with loads of people cuz those are the best. Ahh those good ole times.


----------

